# لمن لديه رغبه في تعلم البريمافيرا 6



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء .......................
نظراً لقلة توافر شرح لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 وخصوصاً المستوييات المتقدمه منه علي الانترنت
فلذلك افكر في اعداد ملفات فيديو شرح للبرنامج كامل بجميع مستوياته وذلك باستخدام مثال تطبيقي 
ورفعها علي المنتدي 
او عمل ورشة لتعليم البرنامج كامل ان شاء الله
ولكني في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظة معدل بالاهتمام بهذا الموضوع فلو وجدت عدد كافي يطلب هذا العمل فلن ابخل ابداً عليكم ان شاء الله ويكون ذلك عند الله من زكاة العلم
انا في انتظار ردودكم للبدء في التسجيل والرفع 
اخوكم / م حسن احمد عبدالعليم


----------



## tarekms45 (19 مارس 2011)

توكل على الله
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وحيد البيه (19 مارس 2011)

توكل على الله
بالفعل كل ما يوجد على الانترنت هى المستويات للمبتدئىن


----------



## ahmedafatah (19 مارس 2011)

يا ريت لو يكون مستوى متقدم ويكون فيديو
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar sami (19 مارس 2011)

*توكل على الله وعجل
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## arch_mazen (20 مارس 2011)

شيء رائع يا صديقي ان تقوم بهذا العمل

نحن بانتظارك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 مارس 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (20 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله بكرة او بعده بالكتير سارفع او ملف


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 مارس 2011)

ونحن في الإنتظار يا أخي


----------



## k.fateh (21 مارس 2011)

"Je veux la formation de 2eme niveux de primavera "le suivi en primavera

merci


----------



## mh702 (21 مارس 2011)

توكل على الله
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## reda fouda (21 مارس 2011)

*فكرة ممتازه توكل على الله
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## humfa (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
نحن نطلب منك وبشده ان يكون الشرح على مثال تطبيقي وعملي وشامل وصعب شويه لكي نستطيع فهم هذا البرنامج الصعب لان هناك الكثير من ملفات الفديو على الانترنت لتعليم البرنامج بدون مثال تطبيقي واضح


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

نحن بإنتظارك جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmaida2008 (25 مارس 2011)

توكل على الله و لنبدأ .بارك الله فيك


----------



## سوزان شقير (25 مارس 2011)

please


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (25 مارس 2011)

*اعذروني علي التأخير*

اخواني الاعزاء :-
اقسم بالله العظيم لقد اسند الي دراسة مشروع بحوالي 200 مليون ريال هذا الاسبوع من الادارة العامة بشركتي وتاريخ فتح مظاريفه بعد 18 يوم
والله العظيم مشغول جداً جداً 

فالرجاء اعذروني للتأخير وخلال اربع او خمس ايام هكون رفعت اول فيديو ان شاء الله


----------



## mido mazika (26 مارس 2011)

الله يكون فى عونك يا باشمهندس بس متتاخرش علينا 
فى رعايه الله


----------



## hany_kortoba (26 مارس 2011)

*شكر مسبق*

السلام عليكم
توكل على الله وابدأ
ربنا يوفقك الى مافية الخير
ان شاء الله نساعدك بالاسئلة لاثراء الموضوع​


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير *​


----------



## abosalah1 (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير انا من وجهة نظرى فيديو وبعد كده عمل حلقات نقاش


----------



## lammar (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا سيدي
لاتبخل علينا وعليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed anwar (28 مارس 2011)

الف شكر واتمنى ان يكون قريبا:77::77::77::77:


----------



## kokowawa60 (29 مارس 2011)

فى انتظار الشرح اخى الكريم وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## a178r (29 مارس 2011)

ياريت يا ريس


----------



## mr.perfect (9 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاك


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخلى الفاضل...وبانتظار الدروس


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 مايو 2011)

يا باشمهندس 
النهارده 3/5/2011 ولم يتم رفع أي فيديو
نقدر عملك ومشاغلك ولكن نرجو أن توفي بوعدك لنا
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 مايو 2011)

لا يزال الخير فى وفى امتى الى ان تقوم الساعة فليعنك الله على تقديم العون


----------



## arch_mazen (5 مايو 2011)

شو القصة.؟؟؟؟


ع الوعد يا كَـمُّـون


----------



## yelmouh (6 مايو 2011)

thank you very much for ur help !!!!!!!!!! بارك الله في كل خطوة او عمل حسن تقموم به مبتغيا رضى الله


----------



## عبدالله يوسف 2 (6 مايو 2011)

توكل على الله ونحنا معاك ...والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا.


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (7 مايو 2011)

توكل على الله وياريت تأخذ فى الأعتبار المراحل المتقدمه من البرنامج


----------



## محمد_حسنين (8 مايو 2011)

*فى انتظار الشرح اخى الكريم وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## akherief (8 مايو 2011)

*توكل على الله
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

توكل على الله


----------



## emad ryad (24 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك توكل على الله وابداء


----------



## الزهرة (25 يونيو 2011)

توكل على الله وعجل
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2011)

*توكل على الله
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## مهندس البحر الابيض (26 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى منك اخي الكريم الاستفاضة والتوسع في شرح البرنامج ، وفقك الله وشكرا في جميع الأحوال


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (27 يونيو 2011)

*العراق - بغداد*

جعله الله لك من زكاة العلم واركز على موضوع المثال التطبيقي وخاصة موضوع الكلف والميزانيات ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## سارية عثمان (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي نتمني ان يتم ذلك قريباً.


----------



## bmohinfo (28 يونيو 2011)

توكل على الله , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (29 يونيو 2011)

يبدو أن الباشمهندس قد نسي الموضوع تماماً


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (29 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ويجازيك خير وشكرا


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

فكره جميله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 يوليو 2011)

توكل على الله ياهندسة
ربنا يعينك


----------



## نهر النيل (14 يوليو 2011)

*دورة البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته

الحقيقة جذب إنتباهي العنوان، 
لكن من بداية الموضوع ما حصلت الشرح والدروس
هل تأجل الموضوع؟

رجاء المعاودة لهذه الفكرة وسنحاول المساعدة بكل ما نستطيع

وشكراً


----------



## طه عبد الغني (21 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى ذلك لانى معلوماتي في البرنامج ناقصة كتير واتمنى بمجهودك تكملها ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العسل (22 يوليو 2011)

اعانك الله على الخير دائما


----------



## unknownegypt (27 يوليو 2011)

اخي الفاضل اللي بيحب يعمل خير مش بيستنى عدد ولا بيستنى يشوف المشاهدات عشان ينزل حاجه عملها ...ياريت اللي عايز ينزل شيء ينزله ويكون مجهزه ويبقى خالص لوجه الله مش بكتر الناس اللي بتكتب مشاهدات دا منتدى هندسي مش منتدى ترفيهي


----------



## محمد أبو نور (27 يوليو 2011)

يا أخى الفاضل نرجو تنفيذ ما وعدت به باين عليك بتشتغلنا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه المستعان


----------



## ايمن سعيد 5000 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت يا هندسه الفكره جميله


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى ارجو ان يكون شرحك لمثال مشروع متكامل بحيث تتوفر فيه جميع الشروط المناسبة التى تساعدنا على فهم البرنامج بصورة احترافية حتى ندير به مشاريع عملنا بكل كفاءة, وان تغلب على جميع المشاكل داخل المشاريع، ونرد على استفسارات الاستشاريي،ن وان نجد الحلول المناسبة للرد عليهم بكل فهم وحرفة عالية. كذلك ارفاق نسخة البرنامج وكيفية تثبيتها فى الجهاز وياحبذا لو كانت بوصلات التورنت.
مع خالص الاحترام وربنا يساعد


----------



## salahfashour (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبالرك الله فيك


----------



## amka (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مستعدين يا باشمهندس
والله يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## المـــرداوي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الزين ابو احمد قال:


> اخى ارجو ان يكون شرحك لمثال مشروع متكامل بحيث تتوفر فيه جميع الشروط المناسبة التى تساعدنا على فهم البرنامج بصورة احترافية حتى ندير به مشاريع عملنا بكل كفاءة, وان تغلب على جميع المشاكل داخل المشاريع، ونرد على استفسارات الاستشاريي،ن وان نجد الحلول المناسبة للرد عليهم بكل فهم وحرفة عالية.



هذا هو المطلوب

وجزاكم الله خيرًا
​


----------



## salahfashour (1 أكتوبر 2011)

توكل على الله وابداء


----------



## عادل افتيني (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انشألله يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي حسن احمد وكل الاخوان 
لسه الدنيا بخير والله مساعدة وانتم لاترتجون شئ دنيوي اسال الله ان يرزقكم ويوفقكم


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يا استاذ ولكن يتم التركيز على الامور الاساسية كحسايات الكلف والميزانية والاهم مثال تطبيقي و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fohmics (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.tamer.fouad (28 مايو 2012)

تكرم حبيبى


----------



## mohamedkroosh (5 يونيو 2012)

توكل على الله يا باش مهندس انا اقترحت فى السبق عمل ورشه عمل لكن لم تلاقى ترحيب اما الان فانا اضم صوتى لصوتك فلنبدا العمل ويستفيد الجميع


----------



## كريم نجم عبيد (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*كريم نجم عبيد*

بارك الله فيك عجل


----------



## gamalredwing (4 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نكون من الشاكرين جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moody1977 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

توكل على الله وبارك فيك ولك


----------



## ali aljaber (13 يونيو 2015)

حسن احمد عبدالعليم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الاعزاء .......................
> نظراً لقلة توافر شرح لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 وخصوصاً المستوييات المتقدمه منه علي الانترنت
> فلذلك افكر في اعداد ملفات فيديو شرح للبرنامج كامل بجميع مستوياته وذلك باستخدام مثال تطبيقي
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لذلك و نحن بانتظار هذ العمل الجيد


----------



## samy abbas (22 أكتوبر 2015)

تحية الى كل من المهندس /عمر غبد العزيز والمهندس /احمد الطيب فقد تعلمت منهم الكثير فى البريمافيرا جزاهم الله كل الخير وحقق لهم مايصبوا اليه


----------



## tamer gad (1 نوفمبر 2015)

توكل على الله​


----------



## tamer gad (1 نوفمبر 2015)

توكل على الله​:77:


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (1 نوفمبر 2016)

يجب حذف الموضوع


----------



## gensamir50 (4 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

